# AHA and BHA



## ThiicknSeskii (May 23, 2007)

What's the difference with the two and what do they do?

I am thinking of buying the Mario Badescu AHA and Ceramide moisturizer but would like to know what it does first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I mainly want it for the acne, redness and some clogged pores.


----------



## lotus (May 23, 2007)

AHA (alpha-hydroxy acid) is a naturally occuring acid derived from plants, fruits, sour milk and sugar cane. 

BHA (beta-hydroxy acid) is a salicylic acid. BHA shouldn't cause redness or irritated skin, which can occur with AHA's. 

the main difference between AHA's vs. BHA's is that AHA is water-soluble, while BHA is oil-soluble. BHA is best to exfoliate clogged pores caused by accumulated skin cells in the oil gland, it's best used for problems with blackheads and blemishes. AHA's are best for dry skin, sun damaged, thick skin with no breakout problems, it also has moisturizing benefits. 

here are some websites that best describe the difference between AHA's & BHA's:

http://www.revitalise-uk.com/Exfolia....-BHA-page.php

http://cosmeticcop.com/learn/article...FER=SKIN&ID=27

since you're looking for something to help with your acne, redness and clogged pores, BHA is the right way to go. paula's choice makes great & affordable BHA and AHA skincare products. HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 30, 2008)

I find that if you are middle aged AHA's work better than BHA's. '
I love Paula's Choice brand because the pH is perfect, they are reasonabley priced, they actually work, and the delivery is quick. I could not be more pleased, and I have used her skin products for years. They are totally no nonsense.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe BHAs are stronger as well.  I love Paula's Choices AHA/BHA products as well.  They are affordable and efficient


----------



## Jinni (Sep 30, 2008)

Another vote for Paula's Choice BHA products. It's not a miracle product, but it has made my oily, acne-prone skin more even and I break out less.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've heard good things about makeupartistschoice.com BHA serums, I've been dying to try the 3% one for some time now


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 2, 2008)

The easiest way to think of AHA and BHA is
AHA=*A*bove the surface exfoliation
BHA=*B*elow the surface exfoliation

AHAs typically take care of exfolation at the visible layer of the skin and just slightly below.  They're usually not recommended to sensitive skins, or conditions such as sebbhoric (sp?) dermatitis, rosacea, eczema, etc.
BHAs exfoliate below the skin, usually in the pore itself so they're great if you're concerned with enlarged pores, blackheads, cystic acne, or if you have any of the above mentioned sensitivities or conditions but still want good exfoliation.
Some people have less sensitive skin and can use both exfoliants together or alternatively.


----------

